# Another months to wait!!!



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all.
Please forgive me for coming on here to rave but i gave alot of emotions to vent and a heated phonecall to an incompetent utility company didnt quite hit the spot!!

Bear with me whilst i bore you with our story!!!!......... We have been ttc for over 3 years. My late hubby died 5yrs ago last week so i feel so lucky to have met an amazing new man to share my life with.
To cut a v long story a little shorter, i have v low amh due to agre and bf has low count with not the.best swimmers. i started dr finally at the end of april & was ready to begin stimms when they found 4 follicles on my ovaries. These were buserilin induced? Though apparently buserilin can also 
help get rid of them i stayed on the injections for 1month when the decision was made to take me off and wait for a period then start ICSI short flare protocol. this was gutting but to give the cycle the best shot this is what we did. For the next 3wks i fekt awful. severe fatigue and nausea and couldnt work for 2 weeks. the pain was there all the time too. i was worried so went for a scan to be told they were shrinking. this was 3rd june. My 41st birthday pressie last night was the arrival of AF. Ive never been so happy - this was our beginning, a new chance? . 
Sadly short lived as a scan this morning showed that the 3 cysts had doubled in size in 3 weeks!!!!so here we are again back on the waiting game til my AF next month. We are to go home sndbthjnk bout other things for afew weeks!!!! yeah ok then love. If the cydts havent gone then uts back to the consultant! hey ho.

We dont know what to do or say or feel. its pants and out if our control. has anyone else been in the same boat? Love to all on this mad journey. hugs ka xxx








the best shot i had to be guided by the clinic.


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry bout the typos im on my phone and its mucking about! xx


----------

